# Ohio CCO's ....



## Cmhchic40 (Jul 23, 2009)

Has anyone in Ohio been to Jeffersonville or the Aurora CCO and if they had any MSF's. Thanks!


----------



## disconlemonade (Jul 23, 2009)

I go to the Jeffersonville one often and they don't have any MSF's.


----------



## pinagham (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been to Aurora and they didn't have any last time I was there (which was a couple weeks ago).


----------



## shadowaddict (Aug 5, 2014)

I only see Jefferson listed for Ohio. Anyone have any updates?


----------



## tiera720 (Aug 5, 2014)

There's a small one in Cincinnati. They along with jeffersonville had very little stock. Just a few permanent shadows and glosses. A complete waste of time


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 7, 2014)

where is the one in cincinnati located?


----------

